# CCW on the ocean?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know the laws, if there are any, about CCW while on the ocean? Ive always wondered if carrying while on a boat, or even just keeping a shotgun aboard is legal.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

That goes State by State like all other gun laws. While you are in coastal waters off of a particular State you must abide by their gun laws. i.e if you're in CT and go fishing off the RI or NY coast then you have to abide by their laws.

I use to duck hunt in VA and had a 12ga with me all the time in the boat which we used as a blind (it had to be unloaded during transport). Also OC'd a 22 revolver with snake shot. Did I mention I hate water moccasins? But it was legal to do that there.

Ya need to check the local laws and also check the DNR laws as well.:smt033


----------

